# Covid-19 situation in your area



## CatchySaver (Nov 21, 2017)

How are things going on in your area? It has been months that we are experiencing this Covid-19 pandemic. And it is has been really tough in all aspects. Considering that there are several states/cities implementing another lockdown, how are you and your neighborhood adjusting yourselves to yet again another possible lockdown?


----------



## pic (Nov 14, 2009)

I haven't seen a sick covid person since day one. 
That's me personally. 
If the virus does exist, I know the corona rhino virus ( cold ) exists . looks like masks haven't helped much according to the propaganda machine that's reestablishing the fear. 
I ve had the seasonal colds, hmm , wonder why the masks didn't help me from catching the corona rhino virus ( common ).


----------



## stokes (Jan 17, 2017)

The only mask that has any chance of blocking the virus is the N95,but only in one direction.When you exhale you are not filtering anything.When I was working, myself and another Lt had to give a yearly "training" class in "airborne and bloodborne pathogens".A big topic was masks and the new drug resistant strain of TB at the time.We also did the fit test for the then newer N95 types.One warning was to never put the N95 on an infected perp.You could use a surgical mask for them but still shouldnt go near them without wearing a N95 type yourself.The surgical mask can slow it down, but wont stop it.If you've ever sanded dry wall compound wearing a surgical mask you will still end up with a white dust on your face.The virus germs are smaller than that dust.These masks are just window dressing.


----------



## RK3369 (Aug 12, 2013)

stokes said:


> The only mask that has any chance of blocking the virus is the N95,but only in one direction.When you exhale you are not filtering anything.When I was working, myself and another Lt had to give a yearly "training" class in "airborne and bloodborne pathogens".A big topic was masks and the new drug resistant strain of TB at the time.We also did the fit test for the then newer N95 types.One warning was to never put the N95 on an infected perp.You could use a surgical mask for them but still shouldnt go near them without wearing a N95 type yourself.The surgical mask can slow it down, but wont stop it.If you've ever sanded dry wall compound wearing a surgical mask you will still end up with a white dust on your face.The virus germs are smaller than that dust.These masks are just window dressing.


Your concern about penetration is likely valid but the mask prevents a wider airborne spread of particles when YOU exhale or cough. It's gotta be better than not wearing one for those around you.


----------



## paratrooper (Feb 1, 2012)

My wife and I wear a mask whenever we're out in public. Supposedly, the virus has been the worst in November since it started. And, the month isn't even over yet.


----------



## RK3369 (Aug 12, 2013)

paratrooper said:


> My wife and I wear a mask whenever we're out in public. Supposedly, the virus has been the worst in November since it started. And, the month isn't even over yet.


Yup, and far worse now than in April and May due to crowds and not social distancing and, oh yeah, to Trumps maskless rallies. He said "it'll be gone by Election Day". But now, here we are with it geometrically increasing almost everywhere because of crowds and lack of social distancing.

Some people are just plain stupid. Stay home and out of bars and parties, but nope, some people just have to get out there and press the flesh, so to speak. Young folks are the most selfish and most willing to get together despite everything they've been told and, in my opinion, very selfish when it comes to having little concern for their elders.


----------



## paratrooper (Feb 1, 2012)

My wife was in our local Home Depot yesterday, and she said that the vast majority of customers weren't wearing masks or face shields.

All the employees were though. We get in there quite frequently, and most customers do wear masks.

Lots of people though, are just getting burnt-out from all of this virus crap. Some are actually in the process of dying in a hospital, still convinced it's some kind of a hoax or fraud.

This has been reported to be the worst medical crisis in the last 100 years. Not just for those afflicted, but in regards to nursing shortages, equipment shortages, and running out of rooms in which to place an infected individual.

For those poo-pooing the whole thing, maybe, just maybe, it's time to take it all seriously.


----------



## RK3369 (Aug 12, 2013)

paratrooper said:


> My wife was in our local Home Depot yesterday, and she said that the vast majority of customers weren't wearing masks or face shields.
> 
> All the employees were though. We get in there quite frequently, and most customers do wear masks.
> 
> ...


Yes, and I fear we haven't seen the worst of it yet. I think we're gonna look pretty bad in January and February. Hopefully the vaccine will be widely available by April or May but until then and widespread immunization, I think it's going to get much worse.
and for those thinking they dont trust the vaccine......think about and decide which risk you'd rather take. The risk that maybe the vaccine might cause some problems, which supposedly is very small as of now, or the risk of not getting vaccinated and then getting COVID? Which risk would you rather take? The older you get the higher the probability of dying if you get COVID. I'll take the vaccine based on what we're hearing right now.


----------



## SSGN_Doc (Mar 12, 2020)

I work for a prosthetic and orthotic company. I am pretty much the company guy for dealing with diabetic footwear patients. Most of these folks have other co-morbidities, such as heart disease, obesity, respiratory and renal problems. I mask, I clean rooms and equipment between patients, etc. mitigation methods do seem be effective. We have had patients who have had the virus and cancelled or rescheduled appointments for after they receive clearance from their doctors. But we have not had an employee case, or patient case origination in our office.

The other part of my job is fitting orthotic devices, such as back braces, post operative bracing, and therapeutic bracing for knees elbows, shoulders, etc. this often requires me to make visits to post anaesthesia recovery units or the ER to fit braces. I have had two COVID positive patients that I fit in-hospital. I had to gown up and basically do a room decontamination removal of protective gear after I was done, before entering the main hallways again.

I take it seriously, but understand that life cannot just shut down.

Good News is that “Operation Warp Speed” in the states and similar efforts in other nations is allowing for just about 3-4 times faster development of effective vaccines. Between Pfizer and Moderna, it sounds like up to 120 million doses may be ready by years end. Normal time lines in a new virus vaccine release is closer to 3 years to approval.


----------



## rickclark28 (Apr 14, 2019)

So far I have no experiences with the Covid virus or know of anyone personally that has contracted it thank God! I do wear a mask when I go out to protect myself and others. I limit my time out in public now. Fact is as reported the number of positive cases is alarming.
*Ohio started a CURFEW and nobody is allowed out between 10pm and 5am Thursday for 21 days.
*Bars and restaurants are limited to hours and customers.
*It appears they are considering another shutdown of all business if things do not change.
*We still see people gathering and protesting in downtown Columbus some but there is no rules against that. We still see college kids at mass parties. We still see sporting events. If things are that bad why are they still gathering?
*Hopefully this gets resolved before the economy tanks again. Thanksgiving canceled and who knows what is next. 
*A vaccine will help but I wonder what they will use next to control the population and make the social changes they are striving for? I do not trust any politician. They do nothing for America.
I wish all members here nothing but the best. God Speed to all of you.


----------



## rickclark28 (Apr 14, 2019)

Ohio: Columbus/Franklin County just posted a "Stay at home advisory" takes place starting this Friday in addition to the statewide curfew from 10pm to 5pm. With no gatherings in the home! The next step is a "Stay at home order" if things do not get better.
*How long before a Nationwide takeover of our coming and going?


----------



## stokes (Jan 17, 2017)

RK3369 said:


> Your concern about penetration is likely valid but the mask prevents a wider airborne spread of particles when YOU exhale or cough. It's gotta be better than not wearing one for those around you.


Its not a concern,its what we were taught.Yes, it will cut down the distance a cough or exhalation will travel,but its not effective in containing germs from exiting or entering the fabric.About as effective as staying six feet apart.There was a lot of back and forth about wearing masks in the begining of the pandemic,wear them, dont wear them, wear them, dont..... and even the great Fauci waffled on the issue.


----------



## paratrooper (Feb 1, 2012)

stokes said:


> Its not a concern,its what we were taught.Yes, it will cut down the distance a cough or exhalation will travel,but its not effective in containing germs from exiting or entering the fabric.About as effective as staying six feet apart.There was a lot of back and forth about wearing masks in the begining of the pandemic,wear them, dont wear them, wear them, dont..... and even the great Fauci waffled on the issue.


Initially, I had heard that there was worry that not enough face masks would be available if the general public panicked and rushed out and started buying them up. A decision was made to play down their importance in an effort to insure the medical community wouldn't run short.

That.....and the fact, that Trump did not support the wearing of them. He made that clear to those in his administration as well.

According to him, it would disappear......just like a miracle.


----------



## stokes (Jan 17, 2017)

So, they were bull shiting us when they said not to wear them?But they were telling the truth when they said the masks would protect us? My feeling is that the masks are just a feel good measure.And I aint basing that on what Trump feels about them,I base it on what the CDC and NY Dept of Health taught me to teach others in my department.I feel theres been too much emphasis on wearing a mask that doesnt work.If they did we wouldnt be where we are.People got a false sense of security with their masks and the virus is getting worse again,its not a "second wave" if the first wave never ended.My feeling is the lockdowns and all the bs they been feeding us all along hasnt worked.Its time to let herd immunity take its course and be done with it.


----------



## stokes (Jan 17, 2017)

Oh, and as far as there being a shortage of medical supplies,there was already a shortage because here in NY Cuomo would allocate funds to resupply after the H1N1 scam.The Obama admin also didnt resupply anything.


----------



## RK3369 (Aug 12, 2013)

stokes said:


> So, they were bull shiting us when they said not to wear them?


yup. That was the party line to prevent a run on masks and medical staff not being able to get them at all. Soon after, he and others reversed course because they became aware that paper and cloth face coverings were good enough.

https://www.businessinsider.com/fauci-doesnt-regret-advising-against-masks-early-in-pandemic-2020-7


----------



## Mowgli Terry (Sep 19, 2019)

Here, the news has been of increasing cases. There is a growing uneasiness about lack of leadership. I noted that more fatalities are being reported. We have lost more people to this hoax than Confederate dead in the late Civil War. We all know this hoax would go away days after the election.


----------



## RK3369 (Aug 12, 2013)

stokes said:


> My feeling is the lockdowns and all the bs they been feeding us all along hasnt worked.Its time to let herd immunity take its course and be done with it.


do you have an elderly parent? How will you feel after the virus wipes out most of the older generation in favor of herd immunity? Think waiting for the vaccine is a better option.


----------



## Mowgli Terry (Sep 19, 2019)

I get the local paper digitally. The conservative and progressive papers are printed together with independent staffs. Get to read both sides.

Pandenic: The headlines in today's paper is that national numbers have doubled in a week. Our local rate has increased 13.9% where 5% is the target. This increase was in a seven day period. There were no specific numbers attached to the article. Hospital spaces are"waning." There has been resistance to wearing the mask. Right now the likelihood of lock down is slim. Not any good news on the pandemic in this mornings paper for the area. What I hear repeatedly is, "I don't know anybody who has gotten it."

Added: In the past "herd immunity" has meant the sickness has run it's course with continued fatalities. You can connect the dots on that one.


----------



## pic (Nov 14, 2009)

I'd like to see the link about confederate casualties vs covid. 
Pretty sure covid numbers are very inaccurate. 
If a person wants to protect themselves, stay home.
I've been wearing the mask and still caught three colds this year. 
One in Ny, Two in Florida.


----------



## Mowgli Terry (Sep 19, 2019)

pic said:


> I'd like to see the link about confederate casualties vs covid.
> Pretty sure covid numbers are very inaccurate.
> If a person wants to protect themselves, stay home.
> I've been wearing the mask and still caught three colds this year.
> One in Ny, Two in Florida.


Good morning. You are sure? What is your evidence the numbers are inaccurate? Right, I stay home as there is plenty to do around here. So far no serious colds. Many businesses here do require a mask but are getting lax enforcing requirements. Local politicians are waffling. Are we not leading the world with growth of infections?

Currently, Civil War dead numbers are being revised upward. Could the virus numbers be understated also?

My Ruger Mark II stopped working yesterday in our little match. Old sorry promotional ammo was the problem. A family member and I are going to the indoor range this morning. We will wear masks. Got the brake cleaner out for the Mark II. It would be great if the pandemic were as easily fixed. Tale care and be safe.

Added: Google revised numbers of civil war dead for descriptions of the research. Confederate losses are, in round numbers, a quarter of a million. A Similar number to reported virus deaths.


----------



## stokes (Jan 17, 2017)

RK3369 said:


> do you have an elderly parent? How will you feel after the virus wipes out most of the older generation in favor of herd immunity? Think waiting for the vaccine is a better option.


No. I'm too elderly to have an elderly parent."How will you feel after the virus wipes out most of the older generation in favor of herd immunity?" You mean as opposed to how I feel about the nearly quarter million that have already been wiped out with our "government protection" so far?Look, I'm not a denier,I just have to wonder if the numbers wouldnt be much different without all the restrictions and if we might be done with this shit already.Its become a giant football,politically.We had dems dancing in the streets of Chinatown telling us to ignore the wu flu,calling Trump a racist for shutting down travel from asia where it all began, then in the blink of an eye turning around blaming it all on Trump.Its perfectly fine for rioters and protesters to gather en masse and raise hell,but we cant have Thanksgiving,no religious gatherings,hell, my friends father died in Cuomo's nursing home fiasco and couldnt have a funeral service.And still we have 250,000 dead with all these restrictions.Sweden took no such measures and is no worse off than we are.I also have to question the current "surge" numbers.Some of the current testing shows the presence of anti bodies as opposed to actual virus infection.In the begining the testing didnt show the anti virus,so are the numbers really that much different?Like I said, I'm not a denier, I wear a mask when I have to,I have washed my hands more in the last 8 or 9 mos than I have in my 65 yrs on earth,I do my best to avoid crowd situations,unlike the "peaceful" democrat protesters.But I am tired of being led around like sheep while those of the right political persuasion are applauded and actually encouraged to break the rules set forth.


----------



## RK3369 (Aug 12, 2013)

I do agree with you about the politicization of this issue being absurd, for everyone. I guess I can only say that people need to trust common sense. Yes, many if not most folks don’t have any, but others will choose to stay home, avoid others, and just exist until we can get a vaccine. I’m not willing to risk my death or my wife’s death by doing things I feel are stupid, like not wearing a mask, going to crowded areas, or going to political rallies, or peaceful protests.

The politicians dont really give a crap about anything other than themselves. If you listen to what Trump has said and claimed about the virus, it just plain sounds stupid. He disagrees with science experts who have studied in their fields for 40 and more years, yet he expects we dumb asses are going to believe him over what a scientist with years of disease experience says? People are just plain foolish if they believe ANY politician about this, regardless of party.

I guess if people are willing to go out and be exposed and let things run their course, when they eventually die off it will mean longer solvency for the social security system. Maybe that’s really what the politicians are planning??


----------



## pic (Nov 14, 2009)

Mowgli Terry said:


> Good morning. You are sure? What is your evidence the numbers are inaccurate? Right, I stay home as there is plenty to do around here. So far no serious colds. Many businesses here do require a mask but are getting lax enforcing requirements. Local politicians are waffling. Are we not leading the world with growth of infections?
> 
> Currently, Civil War dead numbers are being revised upward. Could the virus numbers be understated also?
> 
> ...


Happy shooting, Safe shooting, very nice outing


----------



## pic (Nov 14, 2009)

RK3369 said:


> I do agree with you about the politicization of this issue being absurd, for everyone. I guess I can only say that people need to trust common sense. Yes, many if not most folks don't have any, but others will choose to stay home, avoid others, and just exist until we can get a vaccine. I'm not willing to risk my death or my wife's death by doing things I feel are stupid, like not wearing a mask, going to crowded areas, or going to political rallies, or peaceful protests.
> 
> The politicians dont really give a crap about anything other than themselves. If you listen to what Trump has said and claimed about the virus, it just plain sounds stupid. He disagrees with science experts who have studied in their fields for 40 and more years, yet he expects we dumb asses are going to believe him over what a scientist with years of disease experience says? People are just plain foolish if they believe ANY politician about this, regardless of party.
> 
> I guess if people are willing to go out and be exposed and let things run their course, when they eventually die off it will mean longer solvency for the social security system. Maybe that's really what the politicians are planning??


I'm not to sure about the science, the handling of these masks by the wearers is not science.
When the CDC tells us to make our own, use an old tshirt, I kinda laugh about the science. The virus itself has been proven to penetrate by scientists or lab workers the mask itself. Technically we should have the proper mask along with the proper garments. A surgical mask alone can be compared to pouring salt through a chain link fence.
Stay safe, don't be fearful. Think of our past military men who gave their lives for your freedoms. That was justifiable fear, but they moved forward and kept this nation alive


----------



## CatchySaver (Nov 21, 2017)

Good thing, vaccines are being readily available and I am only hoping that it will be distributed to the rest of the world the soonest as possible. I know there are people who refuse to take a vaccine for the rest of their life, but given how much impact Covid-19 did to us and the news about its long-term symptoms is kind of scary enough to not choose for the alternative of taking the vaccine.

So I thought I should share this article that convinced me of the importance of vaccines to fight against this Covid-19. Just my two cents.

http://bioinformaticsservices.com/significance-of-finding-a-vaccine-against-coronavirus/


----------



## wirenut (Dec 16, 2015)

I know there is a lot of people who still thinks this is no worse than a bad cold and masks don't work.
For me this is real I have friends that caught this virus and are struggling and not all have compromised immune systems either.
According to my transplant doc I will be at the top of the list, because of my compromised immune system due to multiple meyloma cancer which has no cure.
I will take the vaccine when it becomes available, because I still enjoy waking up on the green side of the grass and seeing my family and friends.
So to the naysayers for now this is still a free country chose your actions wisely to protect you and your family.


----------



## stokes (Jan 17, 2017)

Just to be clear,I do not believe this virus is "no worse than a bad cold".I just have serious doubts about the governments actions.A few years ago,in regards to less contagious illnesses they said these masks should not be trusted or used.Now with a super virus,YOU MUST WEAR THE MASKS,even if its a useless bandana worn cowboy style.The "experts" have been waffling on that issue all along.Here in NY we had emperor Cuhomo screaming for 30,000 ventilators,he immediately was given 4000 and cried that Trump should pick the 26,000 who will die.A month later he gave every one of those 4000 ventilators to NJ.He screamed for more hospital beds,he was given a hospital ship,enough supplies to set up field hospitals in Central Park and the Javits Center,the hospital ship was sent away and the field hosps went unused and were soon dismantled.We had stories about bodies being stored in refrigerator trucks outside hospitals with pictures outside Elmhurst hosp.Oh, the horror.Well I have a friend that works in Elmhurst hosp.Its been a regular practice/occurence for the 15+ years he's worked there because the coroners office is so slow to take them to the morgue.Hospitals are not morgyes and havent got the facilities.I have no faith in the numbers we are being fed.Right now they are sending up flares about a spike.Testing has increased exponentially and some of these tests show a person has anti bodies,not neccessarilly the virus.We are being fed a lot of BS.With all the restrictions,lockdowns etc and still 250,000 people have allegedly died from this scourge.Would it be worse if we just let it run its course?We'll never know.Why is it ok for blm and antifa dirtbags to gather to protest,burn and riot?The contact tracers were told not to note anything connected to the protest/riots.Whats that all about?I cant help but wonder what the agenda behind all this is, but it sure seems we are being played.


----------



## tony pasley (May 6, 2006)

I am a farmer but I know history and government using" emergencies" to strip liberty away from people. They also do the opposite of what should be done to protect the people. Do what you believe will protect you best. The CDC numbers can't be trusted because of their past claims. I know of a dozen people who had false positive test and their next 3 test in a week tested negative.


----------



## RK3369 (Aug 12, 2013)

stokes said:


> Just to be clear,I do not believe this virus is "no worse than a bad cold".I just have serious doubts about the governments actions.A few years ago,in regards to less contagious illnesses they said these masks should not be trusted or used.Now with a super virus,YOU MUST WEAR THE MASKS,even if its a useless bandana worn cowboy style.The "experts" have been waffling on that issue all along.Here in NY we had emperor Cuhomo screaming for 30,000 ventilators,he immediately was given 4000 and cried that Trump should pick the 26,000 who will die.A month later he gave every one of those 4000 ventilators to NJ.He screamed for more hospital beds,he was given a hospital ship,enough supplies to set up field hospitals in Central Park and the Javits Center,the hospital ship was sent away and the field hosps went unused and were soon dismantled.We had stories about bodies being stored in refrigerator trucks outside hospitals with pictures outside Elmhurst hosp.Oh, the horror.Well I have a friend that works in Elmhurst hosp.Its been a regular practice/occurence for the 15+ years he's worked there because the coroners office is so slow to take them to the morgue.Hospitals are not morgyes and havent got the facilities.I have no faith in the numbers we are being fed.Right now they are sending up flares about a spike.Testing has increased exponentially and some of these tests show a person has anti bodies,not neccessarilly the virus.We are being fed a lot of BS.With all the restrictions,lockdowns etc and still 250,000 people have allegedly died from this scourge.Would it be worse if we just let it run its course?We'll never know.Why is it ok for blm and antifa dirtbags to gather to protest,burn and riot?The contact tracers were told not to note anything connected to the protest/riots.Whats that all about?I cant help but wonder what the agenda behind all this is, but it sure seems we are being played.


What else would you expect? Cuomo is an elitist asshole and NYC is a union run cesspool. Nobody there will do anything they aren't forced at gunpoint to do. And yes, the government is totally inept at handling this and likely we are not really being told the truth. The response here is just like after Pearl Harbor or after the Twin Towers were hit. A total cluster fuck for quite a while.


----------



## LostinTexas (Oct 1, 2018)

DUNNO. The numbers have NEVER gone down, and of the 1600+ cases and 47 dead, there has not been a single recovery in the 9 months they have tracked it. So I guess 1600 people have been walking around with it for up to nine months ,Amazing.


----------



## pic (Nov 14, 2009)

*Number of deaths: 2,839,205*
Life expectancy: 78.7 years
Infant Mortality rate: 5.66 deaths per 1,000 live births
Source: Mortality in the United States, 2018, data tables for figures 1, 2, and 4 
*Number of deaths for leading causes of death:*

Heart disease: 655,381
Cancer: 599,274
Accidents (unintentional injuries): 167,127
*Chronic lower respiratory diseases: 159,486*
Stroke (cerebrovascular diseases): 147,810
Alzheimer's disease: 122,019
Diabetes: 84,946
*Influenza and Pneumonia: 59,120*
Nephritis, nephrotic syndrome and nephrosis: 51,386
Intentional self-harm (suicide): 48,344
Source: Mortality in the United States, 2018, data table for figure 2


----------



## whitepaper (Nov 21, 2017)

I work in grocery & it has been interesting. I only know a handful that has caught it but in my line of work dealing with people freaking out about precautions is almost more threatening. It has been pretty good for me financially though. I get extra pay, I got the stimulus & a bonus check for extra stuff I have done trying to smooth out dealing with guidelines. The company I work for pays pretty well & often people stay for that reason but we have had quite a few take a significant pay cut or just leave hoping to find another job because of how people are right now. I have been thinking about it a lot myself & have considered selling my car for some seed money to help move into another job.

In hindsight, I could've probably made a killing with a game website. 2020 disaster bingo, the game where winners are losers and losers are winners.


----------



## CatchySaver (Nov 21, 2017)

wirenut said:


> I know there is a lot of people who still thinks this is no worse than a bad cold and masks don't work.
> For me this is real I have friends that caught this virus and are struggling and not all have compromised immune systems either.
> According to my transplant doc I will be at the top of the list, because of my compromised immune system due to multiple meyloma cancer which has no cure.
> I will take the vaccine when it becomes available, because I still enjoy waking up on the green side of the grass and seeing my family and friends.
> So to the naysayers for now this is still a free country chose your actions wisely to protect you and your family.


This is why I'm hoping for a working vaccine. One of the things I pray about this vaccine is to be safe for our elderly and the vulnerable once consumed. My mom is part of that age already so I really hope, for the sake of their age, that this vaccine will work on them 100%.


----------



## RVV1 (Nov 24, 2020)

Up in Canada we have seen this virus grow in areas of the city and it is real. I had a co worker the was diagnosed with it months ago and has yet to recover long enough to be able to work. This thing messed him up. This person was in great shape and is 24 years old.
Please everybody take precautions.


----------



## AirForceShooter (May 6, 2006)

I live in the free state of Florida.
3 of my neighbors got Covid and are now fine.
We go out to restaurants and almost everything else.
The movie theaters are trying to open but nobody is going.

Otherwise everything is normal here.
I talk to my friends up in New York and can't believe the climate of fear they have created there.

AFS


----------



## Slowalkintexan (Feb 6, 2007)

Probably 50% of people live in fear. And if you try to break them out of their fear bubble, with reason and logic., they will probably turn on you and dislike you.


----------



## SSGN_Doc (Mar 12, 2020)

Washington State has had fairly consistently been posting low numbers compared to several Western states. Folks here seem to take precautions mostly seriously. Vaccines are available for health care workers and high risk populations. Got my first Dose this week. Arm didn’t fall off, and I’m not picking up signs of transmissions to the NSA from the nano chips.


----------



## Babbalou1956 (Sep 2, 2014)

I tested positive for covid-19 2 days ago. On meds & doctor said don't leave the house for 2 weeks. So far the worst part is night chills. Imagine sleeping in a meat locker. I go to bed dressed for Mount Everest.


----------



## Goldwing (Nov 5, 2014)

I brought my 93 year old father in law to the clinic Tuesday. We spent an hour in the car together. His test was positive.
I am waiting 'til next Tuesday to test. I am either asymptomatic or immune?
I am following the rules and avoiding human contact. The ever industrious wife brought home paint for the living room, dining room and main hall. YEEHAW!!!


----------



## LostinTexas (Oct 1, 2018)

Goldwing said:


> I brought my 93 year old father in law to the clinic Tuesday. We spent an hour in the car together. His test was positive.
> I am waiting 'til next Tuesday to test. I am either asymptomatic or immune?
> I am following the rules and avoiding human contact. The ever industrious wife brought home paint for the living room, dining room and main hall. YEEHAW!!!


Ha! That'll learn ya.
Hope it is all BS. Since the CDC even admits that some tests are like 97% inaccurate, I take a lot of it with a grain. Seems that asymptomatic people really don't spread it. Who knows they keep moving the target to meet the agenda of the day.
Zink, vitamin D, and C. There are several antivirals out there that are proven. Look into Lysine. It isn't "proven" for many virus', but seems to keep several of them at bay or shorten the duration.
Stay well my friend.


----------



## Mowgli Terry (Sep 19, 2019)

Slowalkintexan said:


> Probably 50% of people live in fear. And if you try to break them out of their fear bubble, they will probably turn on you and dislike you.


So far, more people have died from Covid-19 than US Military losses in WWI and counting. I'm not afraid. Hell no, nobody can tell me what to do.


----------



## yellowtr (Oct 28, 2016)

We are getting the vaccine today. At first I thought I would not be taking it but my wife convinced me to go ahead. Talked to a few health care workers that have had the 1st shot and so far no problems. I have never taken the flu vaccine and never get the flu. No vaccines since I left for Vietnam in 1970. I will post on this thread how it goes tomorrow. I guess it is better to be safe than sorry. We love to travel and I think that a vaccine "passport" will be required sooner than later. I hope it goes well. Time will tell.
As far as the virus is concerned, I don't know what to believe. Hard to tell with all the "experts" saying one thing one day then something different the next. Same with the masks. Here in NY if you are going to Legion or any other facility that serves alcohol you have to wear a mask but as soon as you sit down and before you get your beer you can remove the mask. If that makes sense to anyone please explain. 
Also since the vaccine distribution in NY is a SNAFU I contacted the VA to let me know when I could go to the clinic to get the vaccine. Well I have not heard a word.


----------



## SSGN_Doc (Mar 12, 2020)

A site that some may find useful in seeing how states are performing, based on number of vaccines distributed to the state, compared to number of vaccines administered.
https://www.beckershospitalreview.c...entage-of-covid-19-vaccines-administered.html


----------



## yellowtr (Oct 28, 2016)

Vaccine reaction report.
So far little or no reaction to the vaccine. Little stiffness in the shoulder. NYS appointment website still a mess but some are getting through. Best to call your pharmacies for information. NYS is not letting hospitals, clinics etc. administer the vaccinations. Who knows why. I hope you guys are having better luck than us stiffs in NYS.


----------



## Mowgli Terry (Sep 19, 2019)

So far locally in Hamilton Country, Tennessee we are swamped. There will be no new appoints given out until 2/7/21 due to being slammed currently. The startup here was chaotic.


----------



## Babbalou1956 (Sep 2, 2014)

Hydroxychloroquine saved my life. The doctor said without it I would have died. I've never been sicker in all my life. There is a political push against it because Trump recommended it but it also healed my sister-in-law who had COVID-19 last Spring. As soon as we took it we turned around. I'm on the mend now, just getting back my strength & hoping I don't relapse. In quarantine a few weeks so I don't give it to anyone else.


----------



## LostinTexas (Oct 1, 2018)

Babbalou1956 said:


> Hydroxychloroquine saved my life. The doctor said without it I would have died. I've never been sicker in all my life. There is a political push against it because Trump recommended it but it also healed my sister-in-law who had COVID-19 last Spring. As soon as we took it we turned around. I'm on the mend now, just getting back my strength & hoping I don't relapse. In quarantine a few weeks so I don't give it to anyone else.


Get well soon Babbalou.
Odd that an anti Malarial med and an anti perasite (Ivermectin) med are the front running treatments, along with a strong antibiotic and immune system booster. I guess the inflammation qualities and secondary infection deterrent are the benefit. Dunno, but know they have been deemed the way to go in most places.


----------



## yellowtr (Oct 28, 2016)

The quinine and the parasite drugs work with zinc to kill the virus. Those drugs allow the zinc to do its job of destroying the rna that prevents the virus from replicating. 
All us Vietnam vets took a form of quinine to prevent malaria and survived and that was 50 or more years ago. It is a sad day in the world then politics are injected into health care. How many folks suffered and died because of the politics of this virus? I believe the treatment is still not allowed in many states to this day.


----------



## RK3369 (Aug 12, 2013)

yellowtr said:


> Vaccine reaction report.
> So far little or no reaction to the vaccine. Little stiffness in the shoulder. NYS appointment website still a mess but some are getting through. Best to call your pharmacies for information. NYS is not letting hospitals, clinics etc. administer the vaccinations. Who knows why. I hope you guys are having better luck than us stiffs in NYS.


Politics. Andrew has got to position himself as the savior for New York.
Got my first shot yesterday. Sore arm but no other problems. Wife goes to a different practice and she can't get hers yet as they are out right now. I go to a large independent physician group practice not affiliated with any hospital here In Georgia. County health department has appointments booked into March right now and no vaccine.


----------



## yellowtr (Oct 28, 2016)

It just was posted in the news, NY Post for one, that the nursing home death toll was more than double what the health department quoted. Not 6k but more like 12K. And it is due to cuomo mandating that nursing homes take in virus positive patients. The homes were not equipped for this. No training, not enough PPE and since few knew what the virus was all about it was a disaster. 
Many have called for the health dept. head to resign, with pension. Calls for cuomo to resign will be soon. But the problem is what he did followed by the "leaders" of the health department was criminal. This is manslaughter on a grand scale. I believe they did it knowing the medicaid population would be reduced which would ease the state budget. Maybe not at first but they thought this may be a win win situation. The ones at the top should go to prison for what they did.
Now that the vaccine is out, the state management has been a total SNAFU from the start. Totally managed by Albany with no input from the counties. No plans, nothing. Try to go on the website to make an appointment only to be frustrated by timeouts, crashes and even if an appointment is made to find out later it has been cancelled for unknown reasons.
I tried to make an appointment with the VA over 3 weeks ago and finally got a response yesterday that appointments will not be given until maybe April or May. The VA said that so far they have vaccinated 200K staff and 300K inpatients. That is about 250K per month. Wow!
Always look for government to solve all the problems and this is what you get. 
BTW, my wife and I did get an appointment at a local Rite Aid and received the 1st shot. So far I am still alive!


----------



## RK3369 (Aug 12, 2013)

NY sounds like a Cluster [email protected] Wife’s cousin lives near Albany, 75 years old, only 1 kidney, can’t get shot until early March. I got my first last Saturday, wife got hers yesterday. Both over 65 so in current at risk group. Mine came from large doctor practice, wife got appointment at Kroger grocery store pharmacy. NY must be a total screw up. Used to live there and I’m not surprised at all.


----------



## LostinTexas (Oct 1, 2018)

Merck says screw it. Merck Even with the get out of litigation free card, Merck says the vaccine isn't feasable. Makes you wonder what other companies are pumping out, doesn't it.
More News from NY. NY Nursing home COVID deaths under counted The leftist media stopped reporting when the outcry got too big, and the polls started slipping. Think what we may find out in a month or two.


----------



## Steve M1911A1 (Feb 6, 2008)

Jean and I cannot get our COVID shots.

Because our county has the lowest rate of COVID infection and illness in the entire US, we are being issued with the fewest doses of the vaccine of any county in the US.
Those few doses are then assigned by lottery: First come, first served. And you gotta be _quick_. The only way to access the "lottery" is on-line, at the county's Health Department website.

Today, the "lottery" opened at 5:00 PM, for those who are permitted to take the shot. By 5:00:01 PM, all of the available doses had been assigned to other people. My fingers just didn't work quickly enough, I guess. We now have to await the next vaccine release.

Dang!


----------



## RK3369 (Aug 12, 2013)

This entire process is so effed up. And people like Bernie and AOC and lots of others want National Healthcare run by government why? This is completely what will happen for everything medical. Leave it to the private sector.


----------



## Steve M1911A1 (Feb 6, 2008)

...And now there's news that the detainees at Guantanamo Bay, including the 9/11 planners, are to get their shots right away. Before any of the rest of us.
See: https://nypost.com/2021/01/29/khalid-sheikh-mohammed-to-get-covid-19-vaccine-in-guantanamo/


----------



## RK3369 (Aug 12, 2013)

Former NYC fire commissioner during 911 on tv said he didn’t care if they died. I agree, except that our troops that have to guard them could be exposed. Vacinate the guards and let the terrorists fry.


----------



## yellowtr (Oct 28, 2016)

Steve M1911A1 said:


> ...And now there's news that the detainees at Guantanamo Bay, including the 9/11 planners, are to get their shots right away. Before any of the rest of us.
> See: https://nypost.com/2021/01/29/khalid-sheikh-mohammed-to-get-covid-19-vaccine-in-guantanamo/


I saw an article that stated that the decision has been cancelled due to public outcry. But the guards on duty should get the shot. Dont see how the prisoners could contact the virus in such isolation.


----------



## LostinTexas (Oct 1, 2018)

I thought the Muslim faith didn't allow for vaccinations, insurance, and a few other things. I could be mistaken.


----------



## SSGN_Doc (Mar 12, 2020)

LostinTexas said:


> Merck says screw it. Merck Even with the get out of litigation free card, Merck says the vaccine isn't feasable. Makes you wonder what other companies are pumping out, doesn't it.
> More News from NY. NY Nursing home COVID deaths under counted The leftist media stopped reporting when the outcry got too big, and the polls started slipping. Think what we may find out in a month or two.


Merck shelved it's vaccine projects for Covid because they weren't getting the immunity response 5hey were targeting. They were pursuing a "replicating viral vector type vaccine" instead of the messenger RNA type that Pfizer, Moderna, Astra Zeneca etc. went with. The viral vector vaccines take longer to develop. They had decent success with this type for Ebola.


----------



## RK3369 (Aug 12, 2013)

SSGN_Doc said:


> Merck shelved it's vaccine projects for Covid because they weren't getting the immunity response 5hey were targeting. They were pursuing a "replicating viral vector type vaccine" instead of the messenger RNA type that Pfizer, Moderna, Astra Zeneca etc. went with. The viral vector vaccines take longer to develop. They had decent success with this type for Ebola.


Yes, perhaps, but right now the emphasis is on getting something done as fast as possible. Merck might have a viable product but it's something they will need to decide whether to invest in for future use vs saving lives today. It may be that it eventually could become the gold standard by providing lifetime immunity, but that's a long way off and lifesaving therapies are needed now.


----------



## LibertyKeeper (Jan 22, 2021)

Situation is hyped, as usual by media and health officials 

They scared the sheeple 

It's all about control, not based on fact


----------



## RK3369 (Aug 12, 2013)

LibertyKeeper said:


> Situation is hyped, as usual by media and health officials
> 
> They scared the sheeple
> 
> It's all about control, not based on fact


And nobody has died from Covid? So all the deaths are a lie?


----------



## SSGN_Doc (Mar 12, 2020)

RK3369 said:


> Yes, perhaps, but right now the emphasis is on getting something done as fast as possible. Merck might have a viable product but it's something they will need to decide whether to invest in for future use vs saving lives today. It may be that it eventually could become the gold standard by providing lifetime immunity, but that's a long way off and lifesaving therapies are needed now.


 Correct. was mostly replying on why Merck vaccine is not quite the same as the others And should not imply that the other vaccines don't accomplish their job of inoculation.


----------



## LibertyKeeper (Jan 22, 2021)

RK3369 said:


> And nobody has died from Covid? So all the deaths are a lie?


Yep, they die from Covid, pneumonia, the flu, old age, heart problems, cancer, and a myriad of other causes

But... the worthless masking, shutdowns, etc of society when there are only a small percent of people at risk is idiotic. Protect those at risk... if you're 80 and worried... don't go to the restaurant. But don't close it for all.


----------



## RK3369 (Aug 12, 2013)

Gee I saw a couple stories on 60 minutes tonight where a guy in his 30’s and another in his 40’s died from COVID. Fellow who just got engaged and another firefighter father of 5. Well yes, 400,000 deaths is only 1 % of our total population, but it’s still a lot of deaths, especially if you’re in the age and risk factor groups that put you at the front of the line. But that’s ok, don’t get a vaccine and someone who wants one can get theirs sooner.


----------

